# FG Knot



## FWM0103

Anyone here know how to successfully tie the FG Knot?

I've been trying for a while, all the different ways. Success rate is not good, the mono either slips through the braid or snaps in the knot. I feel like it's something simple the knot looks right before applying tension to finish the knot.

I'd like to master this knot instead of it being the other way around.


----------



## johnsons1480

Two videos for you
This first one is the best video I've seen on how to tie the actual knot. Watch it, but watch the second one before you tie the knot.





The second video shows the Rizzuto finish, which I have found works far better than the half hitch knots described in the first video


----------



## Saltwater Soul

I've been using it with good success. With my eyes getting weaker with aging, it is one of the knots that I seem to be able to do reliably in the field.

You do need to be careful to keep it all tight or it will not cinch down on the leader material well. I also find that some braid/mono combinations are more prone to slippage so are more challenging. That said, I can always get them to work and always test well before putting to use. Have not had one fail yet.

I'll have to look into that Rizzuto finish and try it. Been using the half-hitches to date.


----------



## johnsons1480

I re-read your original post. If the braid is slipping off of the mono, you're probably not keeping enough tension on the knot through tying it. The first video I posted addresses how to do that. When you say your mono is breaking off in the knot, that's odd to me because I've never seen that. Two things that may be causing problems. First, your mono should be of a higher test than the braid. you didn't mention the test weights in your OP, just mentioning it now in case that's the issue. Second, your mono may be old and in need of replacement. I use 25 lb mono or fluoro for the leader material, and I would have a really tough time breaking that while pulling the knot tight.


----------



## habanerojooz

The only time an FG failed on me was due to user error. I was not putting enough tension in the knot at the finish. Now my knots never fail and the leaders break first. I also found that the Rizutto finish works well. 

I looked for knot tying tensioners online and was shocked at how expensive they are. I saw a set from Australia for ~$75! Braid is tough on the hands when cinching that FG knot tight. All you need are small cylindrical objects to wrap line around and pull on. I was thinking of using 2 small 2.5 lb barbells found in the workout section at Academy. I think those small dumbbells are used by ladies in their workouts. Theyâ€™re fist sized, rubber coated, and they seem like a good option.

One other tip....I use a safety pin as my anchor point. Tie the braid to the back loop of the pin and attach the pin to your belt loop or shirt. I use the pins from tags on my shirts that come from the cleaners.


----------



## Bill S

*FG knot*

To avoid slippage the knot must have significant tension put on it to get a proper set of the strands. Once the knot is done with a couple of half hitches it must be tightened. Do not trim tag ends yet. With braid you cannot do it bare handed. If you do not have tensioner rods use two short wooden dowels to wrap the leader in one hand and the braid in the other. Wet knot with spit and put a fair amount of tension on it. You will actually see it become more translucent. Then trim leader and finish the knot with the Rizzuto finish knot. I leave about 3/8" of braid hanging loose after the Rizzuto. That way I can occasionally check and make sure nothing has come loose. Done this way it will not slip and is a very strong and smooth knot.

Bill


----------



## FWM0103

Thanks for your help!!!

The knot WORKED and I managed to tie the Rizzuto Finish.

I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport




----------



## Permit Rat

That "Rizzuto" finish is nothing more than the whip finish that is used (or should be) to finish a Bimini twist, a Huffnagle, and a Slim beauty knot.....something that we have been doing for decades. That said, it is also the very best video and demonstration of that finish technique, so I am going to make my fly fishing friends aware of it.


Incidentally, has anybody tried either of those 2 knots above, for the same purpose as the FG? Either the Huffnagle or Slim beauty can be tied in 1/4 of the time as the FG, and I'd hate to have to do all that in a rocking boat.


However, I think the FG is a great knot and I hope someone goes on to experiment on how it might be used in offshore applications....like for connecting the braid backing to a mono top-shot on conventional reels.


----------



## habanerojooz

FG knot in offshore applications? Notice this guy is using the FG knot on bigger class stuff. This is the video where I first learned the FG knot with a Rizzutto finish. This is also where I got the idea to use line tensioners, even with the smaller inshore lines that I use.


----------



## wiznut

Permit Rat said:


> That "Rizzuto" finish is nothing more than the whip finish that is used (or should be) to finish a Bimini twist, a Huffnagle, and a Slim beauty knot.....something that we have been doing for decades. That said, it is also the very best video and demonstration of that finish technique, so I am going to make my fly fishing friends aware of it.
> 
> Incidentally, has anybody tried either of those 2 knots above, for the same purpose as the FG? Either the Huffnagle or Slim beauty can be tied in 1/4 of the time as the FG, and I'd hate to have to do all that in a rocking boat.
> 
> However, I think the FG is a great knot and I hope someone goes on to experiment on how it might be used in offshore applications....like for connecting the braid backing to a mono top-shot on conventional reels.


I've been using the FG offshore for the last year with 80# braid and 80# floro leaders. Definitely the best knot I've found for going through rod eyes when throwing poppers and swim baits for tuna.


----------



## c hook

Bill S said:


> To avoid slippage the knot must have significant tension put on it to get a proper set of the strands. Once the knot is done with a couple of half hitches it must be tightened. Do not trim tag ends yet. With braid you cannot do it bare handed. If you do not have tensioner rods use two short wooden dowels to wrap the leader in one hand and the braid in the other. Wet knot with spit and put a fair amount of tension on it. You will actually see it become more translucent. Then trim leader and finish the knot with the Rizzuto finish knot. I leave about 3/8" of braid hanging loose after the Rizzuto. That way I can occasionally check and make sure nothing has come loose. Done this way it will not slip and is a very strong and smooth knot.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I'm not an expert FG/Rizzuto user by all means, I actually just learned the rizzuto finish knot, which in my opinion is an absolute must to lock in the FG knot properly. I have noticed there are quite a few versions of the FG. But I haven't seen any of the videos with the rizzuto finish, using half hitches prior to the rizzuto. The rizzuto was actually used in place of the half hitches. Interesting how many versions there are.

You mention one thing that is extremely critical, in that the knot becomes translucent. This is how to determine the knot is locked in, and will not slip. If your know is not translucent, it is not locked in, and most likely will indeed slip. The knot becomes translucent because the braid is burying into the mono, this is what assures it will not slip.


----------



## c hook

*80# braid to 100#mono*

so I'm tying the FG/Rizzuto, the mono tag end seems very sharp. concerned it may wear/cut the braid with a big fish(140 to 180 tarpon). Any experiences/recommendations?:texasflag


----------



## tngbmt

have you ever pushed your FG knot (right after tying) forward while the braid is loose?
i'll give my 2 cents after you have tried.


----------



## habanerojooz

c hook said:


> so I'm tying the FG/Rizzuto, the mono tag end seems very sharp. concerned it may wear/cut the braid with a big fish(140 to 180 tarpon). Any experiences/recommendations?:texasflag


Have to be careful but a slight kiss of flame on the mono tag end sometimes does the trick.

I do 1 half hitch, then I tighten/set the FG knot, then a couple more half hitches, then clip the leader tag end, and then use the rizzuto finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbs4010

Like you I have had frustrations with the FG knot so I have gone back to a small swivel between my braid and leader. I use a Polymer knot to tie the braid to the swivel and improved cinch knot to tie the leader to both the swivel and the hook. Have not had a failure since. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*???*



habanerojooz said:


> Have to be careful but a slight kiss of flame on the mono tag end sometimes does the
> 
> I do 1 half hitch, then I tighten/set the FG knot, then a couple more half hitches, then clip the leader tag end, and then use the rizzuto finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did that on a test run(flame).

i don't use the 1/2 hitches, I tighten the rizzuto finish about 70%, then the FG with gloves, then re-tighten the rizzuto. works awesome for my trout stuff, 8/30 braid to 20#mono leader. :texasflag


----------



## habanerojooz

I use the first 1/2 hitch to hold the FG while I tighten it down, the following extra 1/2 hitches after the FG is tightened are nothing but insurance. Sometimes I clip my tags too close and they will work themselves out over the course of a day. I hate seeing a ragged braid tag. If my rizutto finish fails, the 1/2 hitches behind it are my backup. I used to use only 1/2 hitches to finish until I learned the rizutto.

May be overcompensating, but I hate having failures that I've could of prevented.


----------



## c hook

*right*



habanerojooz said:


> I use the first 1/2 hitch to hold the FG while I tighten it down, the following extra 1/2 hitches after the FG is tightened are nothing but insurance. Sometimes I clip my tags too close and they will work themselves out over the course of a day. I hate seeing a ragged braid tag. If my rizutto finish fails, the 1/2 hitches behind it are my backup. I used to use only 1/2 hitches to finish until I learned the rizutto.
> 
> May be overcompensating, but I hate having failures that I've could of prevented.


i've found it's just as critical to put serious tension on the rizutto finish, with 6 wraps, as it is to do the same on the FG. if they are both tightened down properly, they will not come undone(regardless of a short tag end). i'm just concerned the 80 mono being so sharp, will cut through the braid after a lengthy battle. :texasflag


----------



## johnsons1480

c hook said:


> i've found it's just as critical to put serious tension on the rizutto finish, with 6 wraps, as it is to do the same on the FG. if they are both tightened down properly, they will not come undone(regardless of a short tag end). i'm just concerned the 80 mono being so sharp, will cut through the braid after a lengthy battle. :texasflag


Someone else suggested it, but you can just melt the mono for a nice smooth end

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook

*right*



johnsons1480 said:


> Someone else suggested it, but you can just melt the mono for a nice smooth end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


did a test run like this, the mushroom end after melting, flattens the braid when you pull on it. wasn't comfortable with this. :texasflag


----------

